# Gallus



## Dany (Jul 15, 2017)

I have been trying to find at a decent price this streamlined old gear for years.
This bakelite folding camera is scarce for two reasons. A limited number has been produced  and many of them have been broken and thrown out.
A friend of mine, great camera collector, used to say: The question when you take in hand a bakelite camera for the first time is not "is it broken?" but "where is it broken?"
My camera has been manufactured in France by Gallus just before the WW2 and a limited release of very similar cameras were produced by Pontiac and Ebner.
I could purchase this one at a very low price because the bellows was falling apart. So I bought a wreck of a Foth folding camera for nearly nothing to recover the bellows and replace it.


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 15, 2017)

Stylish and elegant!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 15, 2017)

You come up with the best stuff, this is wonderful. Never heard of this but what a beauty. I love bakelite.


----------

